# This is the jersey the Lakers are wearing on Christmas Day



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

why? no gold at all? weird.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cool.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So they're not playing they're just practicing on Christmas right


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meh. Too plain for my taste.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Meh. Too plain for my taste.


White is the new black...the new iPad mini sold out in white and was still available in black on November 2.

The Rams' all white yesterday looked a lot better than the Saints' all black yesterday.

The Chargers' opening day uniforms were all white...it looked awesome.

The Lakers should have a white-out on Christmas.


----------



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

I guess I could see this for a road game but they are home right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why would we wear white to a road game?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kind of blah to me. All of the Christmas jerseys are.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> White is the new black...the new iPad mini sold out in white and was still available in black on November 2.
> 
> The Rams' all white yesterday looked a lot better than the Saints' all black yesterday.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm old school then. :sigh:



Basel said:


> Why would we wear white to a road game?


'cause it's mainstream.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You're drooling over a jersey another man's gonna wear?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm drooling 'cause I like the color black.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't black jerseys need league approval or something like that?


----------

